# shower steam unit.



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Does this thing need a disconnect or can I go right to the panel with the feed?



I think it should have a service disconnect! Check with the electrical inspector!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Does this thing need a disconnect or can I go right to the panel with the feed?


IMO, the cb with a breaker lock will suffice. 422.31(B)


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Does this thing need a disconnect or can I go right to the panel with the feed?


The one I wired earlier this year came with a plug and receptacle which I used as a disconnect.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

I installed one a few years back & it came with a plug for the controls, so a box had to be mounted, with the circuit being GFI. It also had a seperate 220v feed for the steam generator that was hardwired into a jct box...........


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I never saw a steam generator that required gfci. I am sure it exists but never saw one-- I have only wired about a half dozen or so in my life.

Usually the steamer is in a closet or somewhere else so it is easy to add a disconnect.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I never saw a steam generator that required gfci. I am sure it exists but never saw one-- I have only wired about a half dozen or so in my life.
> 
> Usually the steamer is in a closet or somewhere else so it is easy to add a disconnect.


 
My Post doesn't say the steam generator needs GFI, but the controls circuit of the unit which is a MyBath Rainforest 78 steam shower. It also had a foot massager, sauna, telephone, cable TV, & stereo in it, so I had to run alot to it...............


----------

